# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Medio Ambiente promete analizar las propuestas de Aguaviva sobre el Bergantes

## sergi1907

Tendrán en cuenta los aspectos técnicos propuestos por el Ayuntamiento, vecinos y técnicos opuestos a la construcción del embalse. 

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente se ha comprometido a analizar los aspectos técnicos propuestos por el Ayuntamiento de Aguaviva (Teruel), vecinos y técnicos opuestos a la construcción del embalse del río Bergantes para poder adoptar una decisión "lo más consensuada posible" respecto a esta obra.

La directora general del Agua, Liana Ardiles, ha indicado hoy en Madrid a los representantes del Ayuntamiento y vecinos de Aguaviva que la decisión que se adopte será "la más adecuada" para laminar las puntas de avenida del Bergantes y solucionar los problemas de inundaciones y afecciones que, en periodos de fuertes lluvias, sufren los municipios situados aguas abajo de la presa de Calanda.

Asimismo, se ha comprometido a trasladarles toda la información relacionada con el proyecto, "con la máxima transparencia y colaboración, en el marco del diálogo abierto para alcanzar el máximo consenso posible", según ha informado el Ministerio en un comunicado.

El proyecto del embalse del río Bergantes se encuentra en la actualidad en fase de tramitación ambiental, en concreto, en el primer análisis del expediente de información pública, en el que se está recabando la información adicional que ha de complementar el estudio de impacto ambiental.

Ardiles ha acordado con los representantes de Aguaviva mantener un nuevo encuentro en torno a final de año para informarles de los avances que se produzcan.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...16425_300.html

----------

